# [DOW] Gestion et entretien de vos Gentoo

## geekounet

Bonjour/bonsoir à tous !

Il est temps de lancer un nouveau DOW (avec même un peu de retard ...  :Razz: ). Suite à la gestion de la sécurité vient la question de la gestion de votre/vos Gentoo, qui y est assez liée.

Entretien, mises à jour, maintenance de plusieurs machines, centralisation des fichiers de config, monitoring, ... autant pour les machines de production en entreprise que pour les machines perso, quelle est votre façon de faire ?

Top !  :Smile: Last edited by geekounet on Mon Aug 06, 2007 7:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kopp

ma façon de faire : mal.

Je mets à jour en gros tous les dimanche. J'ai honte, mais j'utilise encore portage (c'est-à-dire uniquement portage, pas de eix ou autre). Il y a des choses qui datent de je ne sais combien de temps que je n'aie toujours pas faites (virer le cache de portage qui prend un temps fou après chaque emerge --sync par exemple)

Pour ce qui est de la gestion sur plusieurs machines : j'ai bien deux machines mais je n'ai pas touché l'une d'elle depuis plusieurs mois et le dernier emerge --sync date du mois de janvier : ça promet un grand moment de fun lorsqu'il faudra s'en occuper dans quelques semaines. Après, est ce que ça va valoir le coup de mettre en place un système de synchronisation des machines, je ne sais pas. Il est vrai que les deux machines ont à peu près les mêmes programmes installés, donc le partage du distfile pourrait être une bonne idée. Après, la mise en place d'un serveur rsync n'est peut-être pas nécessaire... Je vais voir ce qui se dira dans la discussion. Idem pour les fichiers de configuration.

Sinon, à chaque mise à jour, c'est emerge -uav world puis emerge -uavDN world suivi d'un emerge --ask --depclean et enfin d'un revdep-rebuild, plus les autres trucs occasionnellement nécessaires. Bien entendu, etc-update après chaque lancement d'emerge.

----------

## nonas

Je mets à jour aussi environ une fois par semaine (je suis en arch avec "quelques" paquets en tildarch).

Après un eix-sync -q, j'emerge -uDN world (et selon ce qu'il y a, je vérifie que rien soit cassé).

Par contre j'ai banni etc-update pour préférer le plus ergonomique et plus confortable dispatch-conf (cf. ce fameux post, l'ensemble du sujet vaut le coup d'oeil  :Wink: ).

Pour le nettoyage j'y vais à grand coup de app-portage/udept, de revdep-rebuild et de eclean (paquet app-portage/gentoolkit).

N'ayant qu'une machine sous Gentoo, j'ai pas d'arbre ou de fichiers de conf à centraliser.

Pour le monitoring, à part un Conky qui tourne, je surveille rien (je lis jamais les logs   :Embarassed:  ), mais bon ça permet de voir déjà si y'a du trafic réseau quand il ne devrait pas y en avoir, ou si on processus bouffe toute la ram ou tout le cpu etc (plus les températures, le taux de remplissage des disques etc).

D'ailleurs j'ai fait une traduction des options de Conky ici (pas bien à jour, faudrait que j'en mette une copie ici aussi tiens).

edit : typoLast edited by nonas on Thu Jul 19, 2007 9:36 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Desintegr

Pour moi, c'est emerge --sync && emerge -DNuav world tous les jours. Ça prend souvent qu'une trentaine de minutes. Mais, je garde les ebuilds les plus long à compiler pour le weekend (Firefox, GCC, glibc, etc.).

J'effectue aussi tous les weekends, un petit emerge --depclean et revdep-rebuild afin d'enlever les programmes inutiles et de vérifier que tout fonctionne correctement.

Concernant les outils utilisés, je n'utilise que portage et les outils du gentoolkit (principalement equery).

Je les trouve suffisamment rapide (peut-être parce que j'utilise le module sqlite pour portage).

Peut-être que j'installerai paludis, eix, etc. un jour. Mais pour l'instant, ça ne me tente pas vraiment.

----------

## polytan

56k.

Cela résume beaucoup de choses, et àa les complique.

J'ai 3 Gentoo (Gentoos ?) à la maison (2*x86 et 1*amd64) ainsi que plusieurs machines qui me servent à tester le netboot (5*i586) et d'autres trucs à la con (k6 III, p4 1.4 GHz... plein de récup).

J'ai donc une machine qui met à jour son arbre portage et puis après j'utilise rsync pour mettre à jour les autres. Ca marche très bien, le /etc/rsync.conf est plutôt clair à l'utilisation.

Ensuite j'ai au choix un /distfiles paratgé par nfs (rw) pour les machines qui sont fixes (en gros, ce qui reste au domicile familial (soit les i586 et une machine de bureau qui contient le dossier partagé). Pour les 2 portables, j'ai synchronisé leur deux /distfiles (j'ai donc 3 copies de distfiles pleins). Ca prend un peu de place, mais en attendant que des lignes adsl soient posées, je ne peux pas me permettre de monopoliser la ligne téléphonique pendant pleins d'heures.

Les sync se font de nuits (je parle de charger l'arbre) car c'est long. Les diverses sources sont aussi longues à charger, je charge même les grosses (source  :Wink:  ) au boulot   :Embarassed:  . Je préfère faire un --sync souvent (genre toutes les nuits) car ça fait un petit peu à charger à chaque fois, c'est moins démoralisant.

Pour mes machines en netboot (elles ne me servent à rien, j'attendais de faire un cluster avec un noyau openmosix 2.6 mais je viens de lire que le dev va être arrêté (gros désespoir)), j'ai un dossier /GentooSource qui me sert à mettre à jour un système de base et j'ai ensuite quelques scripts fait mains qui copient les fichiers necessaires aux diverses nodes pouyr avoir un système bootable puis /usr commun (nfs (ro)). (En gros, j'ai une gentoo complete une fois, et rajouter une node autonome avec ca propre conf me prend 32Mo).

La conf est générique, je ne change que des trucs genre hostame, hosts, etc.

C'est sympa aussi. Très souple.

Parfois (trop rarement j'imagine) je fais des tar.bz2 d'un /etc qui traine car je déteste devoir retourner sur le net pour savoir quoi mettre dans mes divers /etc/* (pas par feignantise, je lis bcp de doc, mais avec 56k, une page est très longue à charger, j'ai bcp de doc téléchargées sur le disque).

Je crois avoir fait le tour.

Et puis même si j'avais l'adsl, je garderais un distfiles bien plein sous la main, on ne sait jamais, c'est chiant quand on a pas les sources (et puis vu la taille des disques durs...n'étant pas adepte des teras de pr0n, je garde des teras de distfiles (même pas plus de 30Go je crois)).

pour les outils, portage, gentoolkit et eix. (plus les autres citées plus haut, nfs, rsync, apache (pour charger les sources))

J'ai essayé paludis, mais j'ai pas trop accroché (les options me semblaient bizarre, j'attend seulement un emerge écrit en c, avec les même commandes, mais juste plus rapide !)

----------

## xaviermiller

Tous les jours

```
layman -S && eix-sync && emerge -DuNav world
```

assaisoné d'un

```
dispatch-conf
```

Et régulièrement

```
emerge -Dav --depclean

revdep-rebuild -i
```

et

```
eclean-dist -p
```

Pas de partage de /usr/portage ni de /usr/portage/distfiles, je n'allume pas le laptop et le desktop en même temps, et je suis toujours très bas par rapport au quota maximum de téléchargement de ma ligne ADSL (qui en plus a augmenté).

Par contre, je constate qu'il traîne de vieilles reliques de fichiers de config dans /etc, des .a ou liens symboliques morts dans /lib, ... et je n'ai pas d'idée pour nettoyer proprement ces traces de paquets supprimés.

PS: pour les 58k-iens : faites-vous un "emerge --sync" ou téléchargez-vous les images squashfs de portage comme mentionné par ce précieux TIP ?

----------

## polytan

Faire un up ne recharge pas tous les ficheirs à chaque fois.

Sinon, j'utilise emerge-delta-webrsync qui ne charge que le patch entre les versions (allez voir là, c'est plus clair  :Wink:  )

----------

## nico_calais

Pour l'instant, je n'utilise gentoo que sur mon portable au travail. 

Je fais une mise à jour tous les vendredis. Je n'utilise aussi que portage.

En gros, le vendredi matin, vers 9h :

```
emerge-webrsync
```

,

```
emerge --pretend --update --deep world
```

et si c'est une mise à jour normale (genre autre que grosse mise à jour de gcc)

```
emerge --update --deep world
```

La mise à jour du noyau est assez rare comparé à mes anciennes gentoo persos. Je crois que le premier noyau etait un 2.6.18-gentoo-r2. Je l'ai mis à jour une fois et c'est le 2.6.19-gentoo-r5. 

Je monitore aussi ma gentoo assez facilement grâce à un conky qui me donne pas mal d'infos sur le cpu, ram, swap, le réseau, les machines eventuellement connectés chez moi, les partitions, les process et la batterie.

Une fois tous les six mois, je fais le menage dans mon /home parce que c'est comme chez moi, c'est le b***** :p

----------

## polytan

Quel est l'interêt de /etc/conf.d ?

Pourquoi les fichiers relatif à chaque paquets ne se trouvent pas dans /etc/leprogramme ? 

C'est parce que c'est juste pour l'administration de gentoo et pas du programme ? 

Non, je ne vois pas. (je ne parle pas de keymaps ni rc, mais de dhcp, etc...)

----------

## julroy67

Pour moi bah disons que c'est vraiment pas famuex

À peu près tous les jours un

```
eix-sync

emerge -avuD world
```

le tout suivi d'un 

```
etc-update
```

Et je viens de découvrir app-portage/udept grâce à nonas ^^

Ce DOW est bien utile ça va me permettre de nettoyer en profondeur.

----------

## kopp

 *polytan wrote:*   

> Quel est l'interêt de /etc/conf.d ?
> 
> Pourquoi les fichiers relatif à chaque paquets ne se trouvent pas dans /etc/leprogramme ? 
> 
> C'est parce que c'est juste pour l'administration de gentoo et pas du programme ? 
> ...

 

Hum, ici, tu configures le comportement des daemons il me semble, pas vraiment des programmes eux-mêmes.

Par exemple il a un /etc/conf.d/lighttpd et une configuration du serveur dans /etc/lighttpd/lighttpd.conf

----------

## davidou2a

Pour ma part

```
# emerge --sync

# emerge -uDav world

# emerge --depclean

# revdep-rebuild

# dispatch.conf
```

----------

## Bapt

Pour moi : 

```
paludis -s

paludis -i world

zdispatch-conf (cf: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3594095.html#3594095")

paludis --uninstall-unused --with-unused-dependencies (en fait un alias depclean=--with-unused-dependencies --uninstall-unused)

```

----------

## gglaboussole

Pour ma part niveau entretien, en dehors des classiques nettoyages de /usr/portage/distfiles   /lib/modules    /var/portage/log et var/portage/tmp ainsi qu'un logrotate bien configuré afin que mes fichiers de log ne prennent pas une dimension astronomique je conseille vivement la lecture de ce howto : 

http://www.tryxy.net/index.php/Gentoo_Cleaning

qui détaille l'utilisation de udept.

udept permet de faire des "depclean" bien plus efficaces et fiables mais également de nettoyer les slots inutiles, ainsi que ses fichier /etc/portage/packages.keywords (il vire les "~arch"  devenu inutiles ou redondant) etc/portage/package.use (il vire les use activées redondantes).

il permet également de nettoyer son fichier world et bien plus encore...

Je vous le  recommande chaudement !

----------

## blasserre

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *polytan wrote:*   Quel est l'interêt de /etc/conf.d ?
> 
> Pourquoi les fichiers relatif à chaque paquets ne se trouvent pas dans /etc/leprogramme ? 
> 
> C'est parce que c'est juste pour l'administration de gentoo et pas du programme ? 
> ...

 

je dirais même plus /etc/conf.d/* sont les fichiers de conf des /etc/init.d/* donc en gros, les options de démarrage des daemons

cette intervention n'était sans doute pas utile, mais j'ai trouvé kopp assez peu clair....

----------

## kopp

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   ... 
> 
> je dirais même plus /etc/conf.d/* sont les fichiers de conf des /etc/init.d/* donc en gros, les options de démarrage des daemons
> 
> cette intervention n'était sans doute pas utile, mais j'ai trouvé kopp assez peu clair....

 

hého hein ! tout ça pour faire du postcount++

Bon ok, effectivement j'aurais pu le dire. J'y ai pensé d'ailleurs mais je ne l'ai pas écrit. C'est l'âge, je ne sais plus ce que je fais...

----------

## titoucha

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> Pour ma part
> 
> ```
> # emerge --sync
> 
> ...

 

La meme chose à la différence de 

```
emerge -vauDN world
```

----------

## blasserre

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *davidou2a wrote:*   Pour ma part
> 
> ```
> # emerge --sync
> 
> ...

 

faut ajouter un --with-bdeps y

mais que fait l'équipe de modération ?  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## CryoGen

Je nettoie de temps en temps avec eclean

Sinon je suis un utilisateur fan de Paludis ^_^ comme Bapt

J'ai 2 PC sous Gentoo (un serveur et un desktop)

Voila comment je procéde

-mon serveur est en amd64 avec une liste tres faible d'ebuild en ~amd64 et il utilise emerge 

-mon desktop est en amd64 mais on se demande bien pourquoi XD la liste des ~amd64 est assez fourni et je suis en --hash-style gnu donc mon binutils est carrement démasqué ... 

Pour economiser les serveurs gentoo je sync dabord mon serveur avec eix-sync , pour la maj c'est comme tout le monde : emerge -auvDN world , mais je reste avec etc-update pour la maj des configs

Ensuite pour mon desktop un petit paludis --sync, qui me sync tout mes repositories dont gentoo à partir de mon serveur  :Smile:  (paludis appelle via un hook eix pour qu'il soit à jour)

Pour les maj j'utilise paludis -i world MAIS j'ai une liste d'option par defaut dans mon .bashrc

 *Quote:*   

> export PALUDIS_OPTIONS="--log-level warning --safe-resume --dl-reinstall if-use-changed --dl-reinstall-scm weekly --dl-downgrade warning --dl-blocks accumulate --show-reasons summary --show-use-descriptions changed --resume-command-template /tmp/palTMPXXXXXX"

 

----------

## Astoria

Pour ma part,

```

Tous les jours

layman -S

emerge --sync

emerge --deep world --update

```

Occasionellement

```
 

emerge --depclean && revdep-rebuild 

```

----------

## truc

j'veux pas faire mon rabat joie, mais ça ne sert à rien que tout le monde liste les mêmes commandes, sinon on va avoir du mal à voir les infos interessantes dans ce DOW!

Bon, y'en a bien ici, qui ont quelques hacks à nous faire partager (qu'ils soient jolis/finalisés ou non), ce qui nous (moi seulement?) interesse, c'est le principe! après on pourra toujours creuser si y'a besoin!  :Smile: 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## polytan

pourquoi il n'y a pas de projet (si en fait ?) de réécrire emerge en c ? (ou en quelque chose de bien rapide, ca me gonfle python (même si je ne code qu'en ca quand j'ai besoin)

----------

## Temet

Bah si, Paludis.

----------

## geekounet

 *truc wrote:*   

> j'veux pas faire mon rabat joie, mais ça ne sert à rien que tout le monde liste les mêmes commandes, sinon on va avoir du mal à voir les infos interessantes dans ce DOW!
> 
> Bon, y'en a bien ici, qui ont quelques hacks à nous faire partager (qu'ils soient jolis/finalisés ou non), ce qui nous (moi seulement?) interesse, c'est le principe! après on pourra toujours creuser si y'a besoin! 
> 
> 

 

Oui, c'est ce que je pensais aussi. J'en attend plus que la façon de mettre à jour Gentoo. Ya bien plus de choses à faire dans l'admnistration d'un système, surtout sur des serveurs de prod et tout, genre les backup, le monitoring, etc ...  :Smile: 

EDIT: quand je parle de monitoring, c'est surtout les solutions genre basées sur SNMP tout ça hein  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Je sais que ça fourmille de Geeks et autres admins réseaux ici... mais le snmp, on est loin de l'utilisation de monsieur tout le monde, même gentooiste tout le monde :/

----------

## polytan

et alors ? JUSTEMENT !

d'ailleurs, je ne sais même pas ce que c'est le snmp.

----------

## CryoGen

Bah j'ai un cacti qui est sur mon serveur que je monitore en snmp , j'ai activé le snp de la livebox aussi... mais bon cacti c'est pas ce qu'il y a de mieux à cause du delais de 5 min entre chaque mesure (meme si ca va changer bientot)

Personne ne veut faire de tuto pour Nagios ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## truc

euh, tu trouves que 5min c'est beaucoup?

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Bonjour à tous,

En moyenne, 2 fois par semaine

```
emerge --sync && update-eix && emerge -upD world
```

Je regarde dans la liste les paquets "sensibles" puis je consulte bugzilla, ainsi que la documentation Gentoo relative à ces paquets.

J'utilise eix que pour la recherche de paquets, pour le reste c'est du portage.

Dans la foulée:

```
emerge -uD world
```

Lors de la compil si, j'ai le temps, je consulte les log.

```
vi /var/log/portage/elog/paquet.log
```

Sinon, une fois terminé: 

```
elogviewer
```

Puis en fonction des log, 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

et le classique 

```
etc-update
```

Je nettoie régulièrement le contenu de 

```
/usr/portage/distfiles/
```

Si il y a une nouvelle version de kernel, 

```
make && make modules_install
```

```
module-rebuild list
```

 pour avoir la liste des modules à recompiler.

```
module-rebuild rebuild
```

 pour recompiler les modules associés.

Je conserve l'ancien noyau et en fonction de la validation sur le comportement des différents programmes principaux utilisés, ainsi que des messages au boot ou les log de Xorg.0.log et dmesg, je supprime le kernel n-1.

```
emerge -P gentoo-sources
```

J'utilise KDE comme gestionnaire, suite à un changement de version (pour supprimer la n-1):

```
 cd /var/db/pkg/ &&  find kde-base/ -mindepth 1 -type d | perl -pe

's/-[\d\.]+(-r\d+)?$//' | sort | uniq | xargs emerge -Pp
```

suppression du 

```
p
```

 après validation.

C'est du classique, mais le mieux et l'ennemi du bien   :Idea: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *truc wrote:*   

> euh, tu trouves que 5min c'est beaucoup?

 

Pour monitorer une connexion oui  :Smile: 

Pour monitorer un espace disque , pas vraiment  :Wink: 

Donc j'aimerais bien pouvoir régler les delais et ce n'est pas encore possible dans cacti

----------

## mornik

 *SlashRhumSlashNeisson wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'utilise KDE comme gestionnaire, suite à un changement de version (pour supprimer la n-1):
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Salut,

C'est juste pour dire que tu peux éviter de faire un pipe sur uniq en ajoutant à ton sort l'option -u.

```
 cd /var/db/pkg/ &&  find kde-base/ -mindepth 1 -type d | perl -pe

's/-[\d\.]+(-r\d+)?$//' | sort -u | xargs emerge -Pp
```

A++++

----------

## ghoti

 *SlashRhumSlashNeisson wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  cd /var/db/pkg/ &&  find kde-base/ -mindepth 1 -type d | perl -pe
> 
> ...

 

En remplaçant "p" (--pretend) par "a" (--ask), tu n'auras pas besoin de relancer ta commande : après l'affichage des paquets concernés, emerge va te demander confirmation. il suffira de taper "Entrée" pour que l'emerge se poursuive ou toute autre touche pour l'annuler (gain de temps !  :Wink: )

----------

## bi3l

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> gain de temps ! 

 

Sauf que tu es obligé de rester devant ta machine   :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu es obligé de rester devant ta machine. Tu peux la laisser faire et venir valider après. Tu es obligé de faire pareil avec la première méthode.

----------

## ghoti

@bi3l : au cas où, la validation ne s'effectue pas package par package mais une seule fois, globalement pour tous les packages concernés par la commande.

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

mornik et ghoti, 

merci pour ces précisions   :Wink: 

----------

## bi3l

@ghoti: à ok, je pensais que c'était au fur et à mesure. Mais là, c'est sûr, c'est plus intéressant. Merci pour la précision.

----------

## bouleetbil

Pour ma part environ 1* par mois

```

# emerge --sync

# layman -s 

# update-eix

# emerge -uDpN world > paquets.txt (pour grader une trace des paquets à emerger)

# emerge -uDaN world

# emerge --depclean --ask 

# emerge -uDaN world (au cas ou si le depclean m'a enlevé un paquet)

# enotice

```

Selon les messages de enotice : revdep-rebuild....

et enfin

```

# etc-update

```

Cela fait 4 ans que j'ai la même Gentoo sans réinstalle   :Laughing: 

----------

## geekounet

enotice ça fait longtemps que c'est déprécié, ya elog maintenant intégré dans Portage, avec des viewers comme elogv, elogviewer et kelogviewer  :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

 *bouleetbil wrote:*   

> Pour ma part environ 1* par mois
> 
> ```
> 
> # emerge --sync
> ...

 

Salut le grenouille, dit pourquoi faire un emerge --sync + update-eix alors que eix-sync réunit ces deux fonctions. Tu as aussi cette fonction avec eix : update-eix-layman

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut

@ MickTux en fait j'utilise eix depuis pas longtemps pour les recherches de paquets, et je ne connaissait pas eix-sync ni update-eix-layman. En même temps c'est vrai que j'ai pas vraiment cherché  :Wink:   allez j'adopte

@ geekounet pour enotice c'est vrai mais j'aime bien. Promis, je passe à elog cette semaine  :Wink:  (tombe bien je voulais faire une mise à jour) 

Je suis pas venus pour rien   :Laughing: 

----------

## DuF

Moi perso c'est du grand classique 4-5 fois par semaine : 

```
emerge --sync ; emerge -uDav world
```

Et les outils style equery, euse, etc-update quand il y a besoin   :Razz: 

----------

## AgentMat

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-552712.html

Personne n'utilise ça ? ca me rend pas mal de services mine de rien  :Very Happy: 

----------

## titoucha

Tu parles de demerge ?

Je l'utilise dans certains cas bien précis, en fait quand je veux tester un nouveau programme et que celui-ci m'installe plein d'autre chose alors j'utilise demerge pour pouvoir désinstaller facilement tout.

Par contre je ne l'utilise pas tout le temps.

----------

## Desintegr

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> quand je veux tester un nouveau programme et que celui-ci m'installe plein d'autre chose alors j'utilise demerge pour pouvoir désinstaller facilement tout.

 

Tout simplement, tu désinstalles le programme que tu viens de tester puis et ensuite tu fais un depclean.

Ça enlèvera toutes les dépendances inutiles installées sur le système dont celles installées par le programme à tester  :Razz: .

----------

## Bapt

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> Tout simplement, tu désinstalles le programme que tu viens de tester puis et ensuite tu fais un depclean.
> 
> Ça enlèvera toutes les dépendances inutiles installées sur le système dont celles installées par le programme à tester .

 

Ah la la, les joies de paludis, 

paludis --with-unused-dependencies -u tonpkg et hop pas besoin de depclean  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Ouais ou tu claques la sortie d'un pretend avec un petit grep et awk dans un fichier texte avec tous les paquets installés... et t'as plus qu'à la virer avec un c/c, voir un "emerge -C $(cat fichier.txt)" pour les flemmards.  :Laughing: 

----------

## AgentMat

sauf que demerge gère aussi les Use flags, pour compiz il faut recompiler cairo avec glitz par exemple, un depclean te recompilera pas cairo sans glitz et donc ne supprimera pas glitz  :Very Happy: 

(et pas la peine d ecrire un script vu que c est deja fait et plus que bien par Ian ^^)

----------

## titoucha

En plus le depclean est pas d'une fiabilité à toute épreuve, l'autre jour il voulait m'enlever wireless-tools   :Shocked: 

Non honnêtement je préfère demerge aux autres solutions, car il fonctionne vraiment très bien.

----------

## Desintegr

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> En plus le depclean est pas d'une fiabilité à toute épreuve, l'autre jour il voulait m'enlever wireless-tools   

 

depclean est fiable  :Smile: 

C'est plutôt l'admin qui le n'est pas et qui devrait revoir sa gestion de son fichier world  :Wink:   !

----------

## kwenspc

[off]

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bah si, Paludis.

 

Il a dit "en c"   :Mr. Green: 

[/off]

Pour ma part la gestion de mes gentoos c'est un peu le boxon. un emerge -DuavN world et c'est tout. Quand il y a un soucis, là je me penche un peu plus sur des trucs du genre revdep-rebuilt (que je trouve pas tip top en fait, la plupart du temps je suis obligé de le reprendre, de rebidouiller derrière pour que ça fonctionne).

Il n'y a guère que le serveur qui est géré un peu plus "proprement". La maj est faite dans un chroot32 sur mon desktop. Je fait juste un check des glsa avec pour emerge l'option -b, je copie les archives sur le servs et je de-tar. comme ça j'ai rien sur le serv qui soit pas nécessaire à son fonctionnement (gcc, python, wget, l'arbre portage...)

----------

## Temet

Ouais bon C, C++ ... c'est pareil. Un langage pas à la rue pour faire deux/trois additions quoi.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ouais bon C, C++ ... c'est pareil. 

 

/me meurs

Bon au moins Paludis avance bien (suffit de lire les posts à son sujet sur ce forum).

Au fait, est ce que ça ajoute des fonctionnalités justement pour gérer sa bécane? soit en intégrant des outils existant avec portage (revdep-rebuilt, ...) soit en proposant carrément de nouveaux outils intégrés. (bon j'avoue, j'ai la flemme de chercher. ceci dit j'ai cru lire des choses allant dans ce sens)

----------

## kopp

Me semble qu'il y a déjà une gestion des dépendances inverses meilleures que --depclean...

Gestion des "set" aussi, toujours pas implémentée dans portage malgré une vieille GLEP à ce sujet...

regarde le site  :Smile: 

----------

## swilmet

Avec ce thread j'ai découvert eix, la recherche est bien plus rapide qu'avec emerge  :Shocked:  On a les résultats presque instantanément ! Si j'ai bien compris eix-update crée une base de données de l'arbre de portage, et ainsi sait y accéder plus rapidement. Un peu comme find et locate, sauf que eix a autant d'options (pour la recherche) que emerge  :Smile: 

C'est bien ça ?

----------

## Temet

En gros  :Wink: 

Pour synchroniser, fais "eix-sync", ça fait "emerge --sync && eix-update && diff-eix".

Tu as aussi l'outil eix-test-obsolete fournit par eix  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

Ben je passe l'écran au chiffon et un coup d'aspirateur sur le clavier...

----------

## kopp

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Ben je passe l'écran au chiffon et un coup d'aspirateur sur le clavier...

 

Non, mais non là... non...

----------

## Temet

Le pire c'est que j'ai cherché pendant au moins 30 secondes à quel message il pouvait bien répondre...   :Laughing: 

(on va dire que le sujet étant plus ou moins épuisé, il s'est lâché  :Wink: )

----------

## anigel

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Ben je passe l'écran au chiffon et un coup d'aspirateur sur le clavier...

 

Méthode sensiblement différente : j'ai un petit compresseur portatif, et je "souffle" entre les touches pour en décoller les miettes. Sinon, tout pareil : chiffon rulez  :Wink:  !

----------

## geekounet

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   Ben je passe l'écran au chiffon et un coup d'aspirateur sur le clavier... 
> 
> Méthode sensiblement différente : j'ai un petit compresseur portatif, et je "souffle" entre les touches pour en décoller les miettes. Sinon, tout pareil : chiffon rulez  !

 

T'arrives à virer les poils de chats avec ça ? J'ai du mal à nettoyer le clavier de mon laptop :/

Sinon au passage, donnez des idées pour le prochain DOW, celui là est bien essouflé.

----------

## anigel

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> T'arrives à virer les poils de chats avec ça ? J'ai du mal à nettoyer le clavier de mon laptop :/

 

Le chat est à nouveau autorisé à sortir, donc plus de souci avec lui en ce moment : quand il rentre, c'est pour pioncer !

Sinon, histoire de ne pas trop donner dans le [HS], j'aurais bien vu un retour du débat sur Linux en 64-bits. Le dernier date de 9 mois, et la situation a bien évolué depuis (généralisation des cpu avec support 64-bits). De plus j'ai remarqué ces derniers jours qu'il en avait été question régulièrement.

----------

## kwenspc

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon, histoire de ne pas trop donner dans le [HS], j'aurais bien vu un retour du débat sur Linux en 64-bits. Le dernier date de 9 mois, et la situation a bien évolué depuis (généralisation des cpu avec support 64-bits). De plus j'ai remarqué ces derniers jours qu'il en avait été question régulièrement.

 

Pourquoi pas mais faudrait un autre dow en parallèle.

----------

## julroy67

Moi j'ai pas de 64 bits -___-" donc la participation serait plutôt limitée. J'imagine qu'il y a d'autre personne dans mon cas, mais ça pourrait quand même être intéressant pour ceux qui en ont un.

----------

## billiob

ou peut-être un DOW sur les architectures autres que x86

----------

## kwenspc

 *billiob wrote:*   

> ou peut-être un DOW sur les architectures autres que x86

 

tiens ça me botterait bien ça, notamment l'archi sparc et arm

----------

## titoucha

Je suis aussi intéressé par ce sujet, savoir quel est le taux de pénétration de chaque architecture.

----------

## kopp

Y aura-t-il assez de monde pour participer aussi ?  Personnellement j'ai jamais touché à autre chose que du x86... enfin une fois un client Sun mais j'avais pas de login...

Edit : typoLast edited by kopp on Wed Aug 01, 2007 3:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## titoucha

Tu as raison, je suis intéressé mais en même temps je ne pourrais pas participer car je n'ai touché que du x86 et amd64

----------

## Temet

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Y aura-t-il assez de mon pour participer aussi ?

 

Selon moi? Non.

----------

## kwenspc

je bidouille pas mal en arm. Mais c'est vrai qu'il y aura peu de monde  :Confused: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   Y aura-t-il assez de mon pour participer aussi ? 
> 
> Selon moi? Non.

 

Oui c'est trop spécialisé, pour la plupart, on a touché qu'à du x86/amd64.

----------

## truc

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  Personnellement j'ai jamais touché à autre chose que du x86... enfin une fois un client Sun mais j'avais pas de login...

 

 :Laughing:  Ca pour une experience c'est une experience! t'as certainement quelques annecdotes à nous raconter avec tout ça  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

J'avais des potes qui avait un login, c'était moche et y avait pas beryl  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

???? o_O'

Mais de quoi tu parles???

----------

## truc

bah des stations sun!

----------

## kopp

Merci de suivre, truc  :Smile: 

----------

## strataoide

Et un DOW sur les patchs pour le kernel?  

Ça le ferait pas?

Les options, les changements...

Surtout que ça évolue pas mal pour le moment avec l'abandon des patchs ck.

----------

## Temet

 :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Je savais pas ça o_O'.

Bon bah, adieu ck-sources alors  :Mad: 

----------

## geekounet

Au contraire, les kernel patchsets sont de plus en plus rare, comparé à l'époque du kernel 2.4, ya plus grand chose à débattre sur le sujet du coup.

----------

